# طباخ شمسي فكرة لمن يمكنه



## إعلانات كل العرب (8 مايو 2006)

السلام عليكم

ان المناطق الحارة التي فيها الطاقة الشمسية بدرجة كبيرة يمكنهم إختراع أفضل طباخ شمسي لطبخ الطعام وصنع الخبز

هناك من جرب نفسه من الغربيين لكن رأيته بكفاءة قليلة ودرجة حرارة واطئة لا يمكنها طبخ اللحم مثلا

لكن ممكن تطوير الفكرة بحيث تصل الى صنع افضل طباخ شمسي وتبيعه في المناطق الحارة في افريقيا


----------



## yasir1 (4 يناير 2009)

رجاءا تقرير مفصل عن الطباخ الشمسي


----------



## Eng.Amir (22 يناير 2009)

السلام عليكم ..
اين هي الفكرة يا اخي ؟؟!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------

